# Look how handsome he is!!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Lenny's new momma sent me a picture of him and just look at how handsome he is!! She renamed him Moo Shu. He is one 3 of the Manx kittens momma Zoey took in and my first foster to get adopted! He is going to be a gorgeous adult kitty! He is 12 weeks old now!

View attachment 64490


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He IS going to be a Handsome boy!
He's a Cutie pie now!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

awww...


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

:luv

very handsome!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

How wonderful...a great start and now a forever home :heart
He is beautiful!!
Great job, foster-momma!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sooo sweet! I love his face.  So glad he's got a home!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh how lovely first a great foster home and now his forever home :0


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How CUTE!!! Moo Shu, I love it! My sister has an orange manx, he looked just like this, same sweet face when he was little. Now, he is about 10 and he is humungous. He is an indoor/outdoor, and he is solid muscle and probably weights about 14-16 pounds.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This boy will be humongous too!! He was always a big kitten, but compared to his siblings he was double their weight by the time he was 6 weeks old! The new parents name all their cats Chinese food related names: Moo Shu, Chopstick, Noodle, Sushi, etc. They recently lost two seniors (Noodles and Sushi) so decided to adopt again. My baby boy was one of their lucky picks. I feel like he won the lottery with this couple! They are wonderful and promised me a forever home for him.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ohhhhh he IS handsome!!!! Can't wait till I'm off so I can really look at your other thread with all the kitty pics,,,I saw the 1st pic and DIED a lil

I sooooo ENVY you....I would LOVE to visit your kitty room....hahaha so would my cats!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Virginia beach is a great place to vacation. Come on down, I'll give you a tour gizmothecat!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Aw he is handsome and reminds me of one of my past foster cats Baylee who was now renamed Leo, and is adorable as all heck! I will have to try to post a photo of him for you once I am home and not at work sneaking on the computer! haha. He's adorable!!


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

he seems to have a little Maine **** probably! <3 <3 <3

tell the family to send you pictures every couple weeks or months 

i wonder what he will look like at 1 year old


----------

